# Ideal saddles, opinions on "crown" version/finish please



## rebmw (26 March 2011)

I am about to buy an ideal Roella dressage saddle. I've been unsuccessful trying to find a second hand one so I'm biting the bullet and splashing out on a new one. The demonstrator I've had on trial is the Memel finish with hide seat and pads and I really like this. I'm hoping that the textured finish will help keep my legs where they should be as opposed to the normal leather finish which eventually goes shiny.

Today I went to a saddlers and they stock the "crown" finish of the ideal saddle. They said that the leather is a higher quality and is more supple than the other finishes but to be honest I couldn't tell the difference from the one I have on trial.

Just wondered if anyone has a crown version or can offer any opinions on whether there is much difference?

Thank you


----------



## dieseldog (26 March 2011)

I thought Crown saddles were an Ideal with a differnt badge.  Was it a badged Ideal or was it a green badge with a gold crown on it?


----------



## dany (26 March 2011)

I bought a 2nd hand 'crown' Tonishia, which has the textured leather flaps. I have to say the saddle looks almost brand new, with minimal marks where the stirrup leathers usually rub. I would highly recommend x


----------



## rebmw (26 March 2011)

It had a gold crown with a green background badge. I found it all a bit confusing when talking about it over the phone, but when I went to see it, it is definitely the same Ideal saddle but with a different badge and obviously some very subtle differences (which I can't notice!).


----------



## ihatework (26 March 2011)

I've got the Suzannah 'crown' version. TBH I haven't ridden in the standard one but from memory, in addition to the slightly different leather, I remember the saddler telling me the panel was fractionally different too.

I think the crown is about £200 more than the standard one if that helps.


----------



## rebmw (28 March 2011)

Thanks, anyone else out there actually chosen the crown version over any other finish and for what reason?
I rode in them both yesterday and they feel almost identical, so I 'm still confused!


----------



## 9tails (28 March 2011)

If they feel identical to you and one is £200 more than the other, what is the question?


----------



## SpottedCat (28 March 2011)

I had one with the textured finish - it eventually wore smooth under the stirrup leathers, so I wouldn't pay extra for it!


----------



## rebmw (28 March 2011)

The price I've been quoted is £50 difference hence why I'm trying to find out whether the crown version would be a good deal


----------

